
What's your Work-From-Home Score? Take this test to find out - grumo
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdBf66j2WJoLaDkUJeJ12OTRwSAegoIWnrIQw9WUfDwsCZyag/viewform
======
grumo
Hello Hacker News,

I've created this assessment to help people that have been asked to work from
home due to the coronavirus outbreak.

The assessment is divided into three parts: 1. Workspace, 2. Tools & Systems,
and 3. Habits.

Take the assessment here:
[https://grumo.com/wfhtool](https://grumo.com/wfhtool)

You'll be asked to check "Yes/No" to 52 statements and, based on our answers,
you'll receive a Work-From-Home readiness score from 1 to 100 along with a
series of recommendations to improve your score.

So far, The average score after 200+ submissions is 65%. Mine was 75% as my
habits need a bit of improvement. Specifically, drinking more water and
exercising more since all my soccer games got canceled!

To help you implement these recommendations, I’ve also created a PDF checklist
that you can download at [https://grumo.com/wfhpdf](https://grumo.com/wfhpdf)

The full list of recommendations is on my blog at [https://grumo.com/work-
from-home-guide/](https://grumo.com/work-from-home-guide/)

Feedback for improving the assessment is welcome.

I hope this helps someone.

Thanks and good luck working from home!

Miguel

Founder at Grumo.com

P.S: What's your score?

-

(for the geeks out there, I used Google Sheets and some Javascript magic to
process the results)

